# [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten



## Narbennarr (21. September 2015)

*[Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

*Fractal Design S*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
*
1. Danksagung
2. Vorwort
2.1 In eigener Sache

3. Spezifikationen und Lieferumfang
4. Impressionen
5. Einbau und Praxis
7. Fazit
*

*Danksagung*

Mein Dank geht an Sven von Markensturm für die freundliche Kommunikation und die Bereitstellung des Samples.
Weiterhin bedanke ich mich bei Eddy von Aquatuning, durch den ich eine kleine Wasserkühlung verbauen konnte.

*Vorwort*

Die Fractal Design Define R Serie hat sich mittlerweile zu einer Art Standardempfehlung etabliert und auch das aktuelle R5 knüpft daran an. Mit dem Define S gibt es nun ein Schwestermodell das, im Gegensatz zu der R Serie, radikale Änderungen im Innenraum erfahren hat und an aktuelle Hardware und vor allem an (große) Wasserkühlungen angepasst ist. Optisch soll es nach wie vor ein typisches Define sein, also so schlicht wie möglich.

*In eigener Sache*

Ich mache diese Reviews nach bestem Wissen im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten als Privatperson. Mir stehen dabei natürlich keine teuren Messinstrumente zur Verfügung, noch habe dutzende Vergleichsmöglichkeiten wie große Redaktionen. Weiterhin vertrete ich in meinen Reviews meine ganz subjektives Empfinden und ergänze dies durch objektive Messungen. Letzten Endes zeigt dies aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung als "normaler" User.

*Spezifikationen und Lieferumfang*

Fractal Design liefert neben dem Define S eine Bedienungsanleitung, Garantiehinweise, Montagematerial (diverse Schrauben) und einigen schwarzen Kabelbinder.

Im Überlick

ATX, Micro ATX, Mini ITX Motherboard compatibility
7 Slots
3 - 3.5" HDD positionen (auch für 2.5" nutzbar)
2 - 2.5" SSD/HDD
9 - Lüfterplätze (2 Fractal Design Dynamic GP14 140mm fans included)
Filter in Front und Boden
CPU Kühler bis 180mm 
GPU bis 425 mm (wenn Lüfter installiert ist)
20 - 40 mm für Kabelmanagement
Maße (WxHxD):233 x 465 x 533mm inkl Füße
Gewicht: 9.1 kg


*Impressionen*

Von außen sieht man sofort, dass es ein typisches Fractal Design Define ist. Die Front ist absolut schlicht in gebürsteter Optik gehalten gehalten, ohne beim Define S ohne jede Funktion. Erst ganz am oberen Rand befindet sich ein kleine Spalt für die Power LED. Im Gegensatz zu der R-Serie ist die Front nicht als Tür aufgeführt. Es gibt also keine Laufwerksplätze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Oberseite sitzen die I/O Elemente inklusive zweier USB3 Ports. Man erkennt sofort, dass auch der Deckel eine Öffnung für Lüfter/Radiatoren hat, welche ab Werk verschlossen sind. Diese Deckel sind im Übrigen per Schalldämmung isoliert und dienen ebenso als effektiver Staubschutz. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lassen sich die drei Blenden separat entfernen und verändern so nach belieben die Eigenschaften des Gehäuses, je nach Nutzerwunsch. Fractal nennt dieses System ModuVent™. Leider ist unter den Blenden kein extra Staubfilter verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seiten bei meiner Version sind komplett geschlossen (es gibt auch eine Window-Version). Auf der linken Seite besteht die Möglichkeit zur Anbringung eines Lüfters. Ab Werk ist auch diese Öffnung verschlossen, ebenso durch das ModuVent™ System, sprich eine gedämmte Blende. Beide Seitenteile sind komplett mit schwerem Dämmmaterial versehen. Die Rändelschrauben der Seitenteile bleiben im Übrigen hängen und Leute wie ich verlieren sie nicht andauernd… 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite ist kaum erwähnenswert: NT-Öffnung, 7 Slots, I/O-Blende und der zweite 140mm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches gilt für die Unterseite. Der großflächige Staubfilter wird nach hinten hin entfernt, die gummierten Standfüße sorgen dafür das genügen Luft an das NT und den unteren Lüfter/Radiator kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Innen*

Richtig interessant wird es jetzt, denn nun zeigt sich ungewohntes Bild. Obwohl das Define S sogar (noch) etwas kleiner ist als das R5 ist, wirkt es verdammt geräumig. Der Grund ist klar, es ist so gesehen leer. Wir haben keinerlei Laufwerkskäfige mehr, weder 5.25 noch 3.5“. Dieser „Aufbau“ zeigt auch sofort für wen das Gehäuse gedacht ist: Für Wasserratten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu haben wir passende Bohrungen für einen ABG und eine Pumpe, vor allem DDC und D5 Varianten passen problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil wird per Gummipuffer entkoppelt, nicht nur zum Boden, sondern auch zur Rückwand! Bleibt das Netzteil unter 165mm, ist sogar Platz für einen 120mm Radiator am Boden

Vorne sitzt der 1200rpm starke Lüfter, andererseits haben wir aber auch Platz für einen 360er Radiator!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten sein Zwillingbruder, mit Platz für einen 140er Radiator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterm Deckel findet nach der Entfernung der Klappen maximal ein 420er Radiator seinen Platz. Leider ist man bei diesem auf 55mm inkl. Lüfter beschränkt. Bedeutet im Endeffekt lediglich ein 30mm Radiator. Diese Einschränkung gilt aber nur für Radiatoren im 140er Format! 120-360er Radiatoren dürfen auch Dicker sein. Hier hätte ich mir etwas mehr Platz gewünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Rückseite ist spannend. Hier wird nicht nur wie immer das Kabelwirrwarr gemanaged, sondern auch sämtliche Laufwerke finden hier Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei feste Plätze für 2.5“ SSD/HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und drei Plätze für 3.5“ oder 2.5“ Laufwerke. Diese sind dabei überraschend gut entkoppelt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einbau*

Trotz des unüblichen Aufbaus war der Einbau problemlos und gewohnt komfortabel. Zunächst habe ich das mit einem „normalen“ Luftgekühlten System gemacht. Trotz 160mm Höhe des Kühlers, keine Problem. Es wäre noch deutlich mehr Platz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Einbau einer recht langen GPU von immerhin 27cm ist kein Problem und es ist noch sehr sehr viel Platz. Erst in Kombination mit einem dicken Radiator muss man sich Gedanken machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDD sind per Gummis entkoppelt, der Einbau (hier eine 3.5" HDD) ist sehr bequem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich musste ich auch eine Wasserkühlung einbauen, da dies nun mal das Einsatzgebietes des Define S ist . Verwendet habe ich einen 240er Radiator von Alphacool. Ich habe mich für die klassische Deckelvariante entschieden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AGB hat auch seinen Platz gefunden, dank der schienenartigen Bohrungen kann man ihn sehr flexibel anbringen. Hier immerhin ein 25cm Exemplar von Phobya!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches gilt für die Pumpe. Die vorhandenen Bohrungen sind für die meisten DDC/D5 Varianten kompatibel. Ich verwende ein Laing DDC von Alphacool und auch eine Phobya DC12-400 hat Platz gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleine Wasserkühlung hat spielend Platz und man hat noch genügen Platz für weitere Radiatoren. Ein wassergekühltes SLI System wäre durchaus möglich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Messungen*
Die Temperaturen unter Luft entsprechenden denen des  Fractal R5, das war zu erwarten. Leichte Vorteile sind durch den besseren Airflow gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Wasser nimmt das Gehäuse recht wenig Einfluss auf die Temperaturen, weshalb ich auf die Messung verzichtet habe. Viel Spannender fand ich die Lautstärke, vor allem die der Pumpen.
Dazu wurden die Pumpen auf ein „Shoggy-Sandwich“ gestellt und ich habe die Geräusche mit dem Enthoo Primo verglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0 ist unhörbar
3 ist in stiller Umgebung bei genauem hinhören hörbar
5 ist in leiser Umgebung hörbar stört aber nicht
8 ist bei Zimmerlautstärke hörbar, leicht störend
10 ist dauerhaft hörbar und störend

Das Define S arbeitet objektiv nur ein wenig leiser, vermutlich innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Subjektiv ist die Geräuschkulisse um ein einiges angenehmer. Die kompakte Bauweise, das stabile Material und die schwere Dämmung schlucken sämtliche Vibrationen! Auch höhere Pumpentöne werden überraschend gut eliminiert. Das schafft das Primo in der Form nicht, da es hellhöriger und ein starker Resonanzkörper ist. Das System arbeitet (abgesehen von den Lüftern) fast lautlos, die Pumpe ist kaum mehr auszumachen! Super!

*Fazit*

Das Define S ist in der Tat etwas Besonderes und zollt vor allem moderner Hardware Tribut. So wurden in Zeiten von Breitband-Internet die Laufwerksschächte komplett entfernt und zugunsten einer Wasserkühlung sind die HDD/SSD Plätze auf die Rückseite verbannt worden. Dafür ensteht viel Raum um komfortabel eine (größere) WaKü in Szene zu setzen.  Natürlich kann auch ein konventionelles LuKü System betrieben werden, das wird dem Define S aber nicht wirklich gerecht und es bleibt damit hinter den Möglichkeiten zurück. Luftikusse sollten also das  R5 vorziehen.
Etwas zu viel gespart hat man meiner Meinung nach bei der Größe. Zumindest die Höhe hätte etwas üppiger ausfallen können, da man bei den 420 Radiatoren auf 55mm (Radi+Lüfter) beschränkt ist. 70mm wären schon schön bzw. angebrachter und 2 cm hätten dem ohnehin kleinen Define S nicht weh getan. Neben den Radiatoren finden aber auch AGB und Pumpe ihren Platz. Auf der Haben Seite stehen ebenso die ausgezeichnete Verarbeitung, das robuste Gewicht, eine solide Dämmung und der sehr gute Staubschutz im geschlossenen Zustand. Offen geht dies beim Deckel etwas verloren. Auch die Laufwerke sind überraschen gut entkoppelt, was mich wirklich freut. Highlight ist aber auch ganz sicher die grandiose Dämmung von Pumpengeräuschen, hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Dass die Lüftersteuerung gestrichen wurde finde ich nicht schlimm, ich nutze diese Dinger sowieso nie. Eine Steuerung über das Mainboard oder einen Controller ist komfortabler, bei Wasserkühlungen sowieso! Am Ende bleibt von meiner Seite aus zu sagen, dass das Fractal Define S ein wirklich gutes Gehäuse ist und es ist erstaunlich wieviel WaKü in das kleine „Ding“ passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Wasserratten die kompakte Maße mögen



positiv|negativ
sehr gute Verarbeitung|keine DVD Plätze 
sehr gute Dämmung|140er Radiatoren oben auf 30mm beschränkt 
gute Entkopplung|Deckel hat keinen Staubfilter wenn er geöffnet ist
trotz der Maße viel Platz|
perfekt für WaKüs (AGB-Plätze, Pumpenbohrung)|
relativ viel Radiatorfläche|
Kabelmanagement|
dezente Optik


----------



## Jesse21 (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Negativ punkt ist noch bei einem 420er im deckel kann man nur hinten einen 120er verbauen und vorne wird es auch knapp bzw. wenn man den lüfter auf dem Radiator hat passt nurnoch ein 120er hinten hin


----------



## IronAngel (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

ein schönes Review, hatte mir auch überlegt dieses Gehäuse zu kaufen, ist dann aber doch ein R4 geworden, brauche einfach die Modularen Festplattenkäfige.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*



Jesse21 schrieb:


> Negativ punkt ist noch bei einem 420er im deckel kann man nur hinten einen 120er verbauen und vorne wird es auch knapp bzw. wenn man den lüfter auf dem Radiator hat passt nurnoch ein 120er hinten hin



Danke für den Hinweis. Einen passenden 420er hatte ich leider nicht da!

@IronAngel:
Danke für das Lob!


----------



## kazzig (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Schönes Review, habe aber eine Off-Topic Frage: Wie zum Geier macht ihr alle immer diese Bilder mit dem perfekten weißen Hintergrund? Das frage ich mich jetzt schon glaube ich seit ca. 4 Monaten, war aber immer zu feige danach zu fragen


----------



## DOcean (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*



kazzig schrieb:


> Schönes Review, habe aber eine Off-Topic Frage: Wie zum Geier macht ihr alle immer diese Bilder mit dem perfekten weißen Hintergrund? Das frage ich mich jetzt schon glaube ich seit ca. 4 Monaten, war aber immer zu feige danach zu fragen



Produktfotografie Kompendium | foto-howto.de

@T
guter Test, wird vlt mein nächstes Gehäuse...


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*



kazzig schrieb:


> Schönes Review, habe aber eine Off-Topic Frage: Wie zum Geier macht ihr alle immer diese Bilder mit dem perfekten weißen Hintergrund? Das frage ich mich jetzt schon glaube ich seit ca. 4 Monaten, war aber immer zu feige danach zu fragen



Perfekt ist der lange nicht, nur so gut ich es eben kann (bin fotografisch totaler Noob, habe lediglich das Glück durch meine Freundin eine DSLR zu haben).
Ich nehme dafür Stoff oder Styroporplatten aus dem Baumarkt. Etwas überbelichten damit die Konturen verschwinden, nachträgliche etwas Farbton und Tonwertkorrektur anpassen. Ich werde zwar besser, aber lange noch nicht gut genug 

@DOcean:
Wäre eine gute Wahl!


----------



## Wolfgang75 (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Danke für´s Review,gut und informativ geschrieben.

Hätte zu dem Gehäuse noch  3 Fragen.

1.Passen da jetzt Problemlos 2x360er Radiatoren(Top und Front) rein?
2.Wenn der Radiator oben montiert wird sieht man von außen das Mesh und die Schrauben,gibt´s dafür eine schicke Abdeckung zum bestellen?
3.Wenn beide Radiatoren die Wärme ausblasen reichen dann die restlichen möglichen Lüfter als Luftzufuhr ins Gehäuse?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

1. 2x 360er raditoren sollten kein problem sein (kann es leider nicht prüfen). Da aber auch ein 420er oben passt, und ein 360er ca 6cm kürzer ist, sollte das kein Problem sein, bei 60mm Radiatoren könnte es knapp werden, weiß ich leider nicht.
2. Ja das Gitter ist dann leider sichtbar, eine Abdeckung kenne ich nicht
3. sollte reichen, ich würde aber einfach den Front Radi einblasen und den Deckel-Radi ausblasend montieren

Edit: Manchmal reicht ein Blick ins Handbuch


----------



## Wolfgang75 (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Super,das hilft mir weiter.
Dann kann ich mit dem Gehäuse weiterplanen.


----------



## SlapJack (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Fand das Review auch echt toll, liest sich sehr Angenehm. Auch die Bilder sind toll, da man viele sehr gut darauf erkennt. Allerdings fehlen mir Teils Infos und Teils verstehe ich deine Beurteilung, Speziell bei einem Gehäuse für Wasserratten noch nicht ganz.

Was mir Fehlt:
- Genauere Angaben zum Platz auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses (ist genug Platz da um die ganzen Leitungen sauber zu verstauen und den Gehäusedeckel trotzdem noch leicht zu zu kriegen oder muss man den Deckel schon eher etwas fester drauf drücke bzw. an allen Ecken Andrücken um Ihn zu zukriegen. 
- Was ist eigentlich vorne am Gehäuse? Einfach nur Gedämmt oder eine Klappe zum Aufmachen? Gibt leider nicht mal ein Bild auf dem die ganze Front zu sehen ist. 
- Ist bei den Halterahmen für die 3,5" HDDs nur die HDD Aufnahme entkoppelt und der Halter Selber fest mit dem Gehäuse verbunden oder kommt da auch noch eine Entkoppelung zum Einsatz
- Wie gut sind subjektiv gesehen die Mitgelieferten Gehäuse Lüfter?
- Wie gut ist der Airflow, bzw. wie verändern sich die Temperaturen wenn man die Lüfterdeckel wieder schließt an der Oberseite? 
- Kann man diese Überhaupt wieder Montieren, nachdem man dort Lüfter verbaut hat? Sieht so aus als ob die Halterungen in die Gleichen Löcher kämen wie die Schrauben (bei einem 140er Lüfter)

Generell frage ich mich noch warum du denn die Lüfter am Radi auf Pull und nicht auf Push Montiert hast?

Speziell für die Wasserkühlung mit einem intern montierten AGB finde ich persönlich zumindest die Wahl eines Gehäuses ohne Fenster sehr Ungünstig, da du so gar keine Möglichkeit hast den Flüssigkeitsstand im Gehäuse zu Überprüfen um so Frühzeitig eventuelle Lecks zu erkennen. Eine Montage eines AGB im 5,25" Schacht fällt ja leider Flach da der nicht vorhanden ist. Das ist mMn ein ziemlicher Kritkpunkt bei einem Gehäuse für Wasserratten. Klar es gibt auch eines mit Seitenfenster, aber um das geht es jetzt ja hier nicht. Für mich wäre das bei diesem Gehäuse entweder ein Kritikpunkt gewesen oder zumindest ein Hinweis für Wasserratten das man das Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster nehmen sollte um den AGB im Blick zu behalten. 

So sorry für die vielen Fragen und die Kritik. Trotzdem mal wieder ein Tolles Review.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Dafür musst du dich nicht entschuldigen. Ich mache die Review erst seit einiger Zeit und nur so kann ich mich verbessern! Zumal ich einige der Infos hätte liefern müssen, das wird dann beim nächsten mal besser. Was ich spontan beantwortne kann (bin die Tage nicht daheim):

- auf der Rückseite hat man 2 bis 4 cm Platz für Kabel/Laufwerke und evtl schläuche
- das Bild der Front habe ich in der Tat vergessen. Die Front lässt sich wie bei vielen Gehäusen abbauen, das ist aber nur für Wartungszwecke gedacht. Dahinter verbirgt sich nur der Staubfilter
- nur die HDD ist entkoppelt über die gezeigten Gumminoppen, das funktioniert aber sehr gut
- wenn Lüfter verbaut sind kann man die Deckel nicht schließen (man könnte es so machen das die Lüfterschrauben nicht blockieren, aber wenn Deckel zu ist, bringt auch ein Lüfter nix)

Der Radiator ist aus bequemlichkeit im pull betrieb, weil ich gerade keine kurzen Schrauben da hatte 

Das mit dem nicht sichtbaren AGB ist für mich kein Kritikpunkt...ich beachte meinen AGB nie^^


----------



## MadPolygon (24. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Danke für´s Review,gut und informativ geschrieben.
> 
> Hätte zu dem Gehäuse noch  3 Fragen.
> 
> ...


Also 2x 360er PE (38mm) von EK mit Lüftern auf der Innenseite passen rein. Siehe hier: [Build Log] - Fractal Define S - X99 - 980 SLI - Watercooled - LF Reaction Reservoir


----------



## intel64gamer (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Ich find das Define S ja insbesondere für Luftkühlung sehr gut geeignet - besser als das Define R5. Innen drin ist angenehm viel Platz und damit ist besserer Airflow möglich. Preislich steht das Define S ziemlich gut da. Es ist günstiger als das R5 und das ohne Abzüge (zumindest für mich).  DVD-Laufwerke brauch Ich nicht. Die Anzahl der 2,5"- und 3.5"-Laufwerke ist mehr als ausreichend. Alles was da drüber hinausgeht gehört meiner Meinung nach sowieso in ein NAS. Bei nem aktuellen Mainboard mit ner M.2 SSD würde man sogar komplett ohne 2.5"/3.5" auskommen.


----------



## kr4yzed (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Guter Test danke dafür. 
Hab das Define S bei mir auch seit Samstag zu laufen. Die ganze Hardware lag schon etwas länger rum aber bin erst jetz dazu gekommen das ganze aufzubauen. 
Generell kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Das Gehäuse ist für mich persönlich perfekt. Ist halt sehr funktional gestaltet, sehr gut verarbeitet und hat durch den Verzicht auf Laufwerksschächte einen sehr guten Airflow. Für mich sind halt Laufwerksschächte überflüssig, da ich derzeit  nur noch eine 1TB EVO 840 drin hab (wird demnächst um ne 2. ergänzt) und dafür ist genug Platz vorhanden. Datengrab haben die meisten eh ein NAS oder halt externe Platten. DVDs/Blurays am PC ist bei mir auch vorbei. Windows wird vom Stick installiert und Filme falls dann mal als Bluray schauf ich aufm TV über die PS4.
Deinen negativen Punkt bzgl. der Laufwerksschächte würde ich so jetzt nicht unterstützen, da das Gehäuse eigentlich auf Wakü ausgelegt ist und es jedem bekannt sein sollte, dass dafür kein Platz ist wenn er sich das Gehäuse holt.

Was ich jedem, der mit dem Gedanken spielt sich das Define S zu holen und eine Wakü zu installieren, noch nahelegen würde, ist bei der Dicke des Radiators aufzupassen und zu überlegen, wenn eine Lüftersteuerung genutzt werden soll, wie diese eingebaut werden soll.
Ich durfte etwas basteln, da ich einen Coolgate G2 (360mm) habe und dieser doch etwas fetter ist (vorne verbaut). Sobald man die 3 120er vor den Radi schraubt, steht dieser nämlich über den 2 vorderen Befestigungslöchern der Pumpenhalterung. Ich habe eine Pumpen/Reservoircombo (EK-D5 X-RES 140 CSQ) verbaut. Damit sind nur noch 2 Halterungspunkte frei und ein Pumpeneingang ist verdeckt. Sitzt aber bombenfest und von der Pumpe ist nichts zu hören (auch ohne zusätzliche Entkopplung). 
Weiterhin ist dadurch, dass es keine Schächte gibt nicht jede Lüftersteuerung ohne Weiteres zu verbauen. Entweder man greift zu einer externen oder macht es so wie ich und nutzt die Reservoirhalterung für Tubes dafür dort eine Aquero 5 LT zu verbauen.

Wenn man sich vorher aber ein paar Gedanken macht, ist es aber ein sehr gutes Gehäuse. Ausreichend Platz, gute Verarbeitung, schlichtes aber edles Design, guter Airflow, verhältnismäßig günstig und hat ein paar Möglichkeiten für Wakü Freunde. Durch die Dämmung höre ich halt nur bei absoluter Stille und genauem Hinhören noch ein leichtes Betriebsgeräusch was ich der Pumpe zuordnen würde. Sobald man leise Musik anhat, nen Stream oder Film schaut, ingame ist oder ein Fenster neben sich aufmacht, hört man absolut nichts mehr. Selbst meine alte 7970 GHz (@ Air) scheint vom Umbau profitiert zu haben und erreicht deutlich bessere Temperaturen bei niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahlen als im alten Gehäuse.

 @ SlapJack bei mir sind nur die 3 Lüfter (3 Alphacool Susurros @ 680 RPM) am Radi im Pullbetrieb und der standardmäßig verbaute 140mm Lüfter hinten der die warme Luft rauspustet. Seite zu, oben zu und der Airflow ist gut vllt. sogar besser als wenn man oben noch Lüfter einbauen würde. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind @  800 RPM kaum hörbar und pusten aber ganz gut Luft durch (subjektiv).

PS: selbst mit ner 7970 Vapor-X (28,5cm Länge) und dem G2 mit beidseitig bestückten  120mm Lüftern würde es kein Problem beim Einbau geben (abgesehen vom genannten Problem mit der Pumpe *lol*). Da ist genug Platz.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Der Coolgate G2 ist mit 65mm natürlich echt ein Klopper, aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

tolles review! 

ich hab das case seit heute auch hier. ich bin noch nicht zum einbauen von irgendwas gekommen, aber was ich beim auspacken gesehen habe, hat meine wahl bestätigt 
mich hat das case schon direkt beim launch "umgehauen" um es mal so auszudrücken.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

danke 

kannst ja mal zeigen wenn du fertig bist!


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Kannst du mir sagen, ob n 420er oben und n 360er radi vorne passen??
Oder gehen die sich gegenseitig im Weg um??
28er müsste vorne passen, oder??


----------



## DOcean (5. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*



the_leon schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, ob n 420er oben und n 360er radi vorne passen??
> Oder gehen die sich gegenseitig im Weg um??
> 28er müsste vorne passen, oder??



guckst du hier: Fractal Design


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

denke 420 und 360 geht nicht, weiß es aber auch nicht.
Der 420 darf aber generell nicht über 55mm inkl Lüfter liegen - also ein 30mm radi


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

Wenn ich mir das Bild hier so anschaue könnte es gehen..
dann wird halt ein teil vom oberen radi vom vorderem verdeckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## varg01 (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Define S - Das R5 für Wasserratten*

ich plane selber 2 xt45 360er in das define s zu bauen. laut meinen berechnungen müssten die beiden 45er rein passen. allerdings würde von dem fronstmountradiator der oberste lüfterplatz überdeckt werden, bzw es könnte noch ein 1,5cm dicker lüfter rein passen. ich werde das in 3 wochen mal ausprobieren und meiner erfahrungen posten.

edit: also hab das define s jetzt, und die beiden xt45er passen rein, der obere lüfter des frontradiators darf dann aber nur nen slimlüfter sein.
der hecklüfter(silent wings 2) muss leider weichen da er mit dem radi kollidiert.


----------

